

I Invented … the Apple Logo - gozzoo
http://www.zlok.net/blog/2009/03/29/i-invented-the-apple-logo/

======
macuenca
During my senior year in college I built a company with a very good friend of
mine. I came out with the name by picking random letters written in pieces of
paper out of a plastic bag, iterating over and over until they formed an easy
to pronounce two syllables word with the .COM extension available.

After that, we needed a website, and to build it, we needed a logo, so we
bought one on the Internet for $11 in one of those websites that sell
templates and logos, I don't even remember the name but I can't forget the
amount we paid for it.

We had the company for more than five years, gained a lot of experience, made
a profit and had a successful exit before embarking on new adventures.

I am 100% sure we could have done exactly the same without a logo or with a
completely different one.

~~~
godDLL
So you would gladly do business under the name 'Vag', and your logo would be a
stylized tulip (like the ones you can see in 'The Wall')? Or did you have
something more specific in mind?

~~~
burgerbrain
Clearly there is a difference between _"logo"_ and _"logo referencing female
genitalia"_.

~~~
godDLL
As is evident from my comment, I don't find that quite as clear. And if the
world seems that obvious to you, if you have it all figured out, I'd like to
see you share more of your viewpoint.

~~~
burgerbrain
Oh, the world doesn't always seem so obvious to me. For example, I have no
idea whatsoever what you are attempting to say.

~~~
godDLL
That words matter. That people attach meaning to words. And symbols too.

And that saying it ain't so is bullshitting yourself. Which is what macuenca
is doing. You helped.

~~~
burgerbrain
macuenca is not suggesting that you abandon common sense and veto power while
choosing a name/logo. I really have no idea where you have gotten that idea.

~~~
godDLL
The casual in his tone of dismissal. I might be misreading, no being a native
speaker.

------
leviathant
Interesting to contrast this story with that of the lady who designed the Nike
logo; [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2004273/Woman-
design...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2004273/Woman-designed-
Nike-swoosh-explains-story-inception-40-years-ago.html)

------
trafficlight
Why was it done pro bono?

~~~
russell
At the time Apple was tiny with little money. It had sold only 50 Apple I's to
Byte shop. Regis McKenna was way bigger than Apple. It was common for PR
firms, lawyers, even landlords, to do work for free or a little stock in the
expectation that the new startup would grow up into a big client. Some even
did. Pro-bono doesnt catch the spirit; it was an ad hoc investment.

~~~
alanfalcon
And it worked! Steve Jobs had quite the relationship with Regis McKenna as
described in Steve's biography. Regis McKenna even helped shape the "antenna-
gate" response.

